# A New Hunting Rifle



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Now that I can no longer get new Weatherby 399 special, I am essentially looking for a substitute... 

Right now I am thinking of Ruger American Rifle in a .308 and a Nikon Monarch 3 4-16x42. 

Game I typically hunt is mule deer and elk and am currently putting in for Moose tag. Gun needs to be accurate up to 650 yards. 

Thoughts and recommendations welcome! But I need to stay under $1000 for the rifle/scope combo.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like what you got listed is a pretty awesome set up. When I hear elk and moose this gun comes more to mind though.... http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consume...ded=&youth=&Offset_rec=0&num_rec=50&item_num=


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Soooo.... how bout you hold off on this purchase and buy that nice shotgun you are hoping for?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ahh... I know others will say the .308 is great, but I just think the .06 has so many more advantages. I wouldn't hate owning one, I would just lean towards the the .06 or go bigger with the 300 Win Mag if I were buying a 30 cal. You mention 650 yards and if you are talking about large game, and if you don't reload, both calibers I mentioned have more punch, higher velocity, etc etc... Biggest benefits to the 308 are less recoil and it is a short action, if you are into that kinda thing  If you don't have many rifles, get on Midway and learn what you will shoot if you buy that. Helps me make caliber decisions.

That said, the Ruger American is a fine rifle. I also like the Monarch scopes. Heck, even the Buckmasters are some good glass for the price.

My two favorite rifles under $600 though are the Tikka T3 or some form of 700. I just don't meet many people who don't like them. I have heard mixed on the American, but the majority like it. \

In the end, just buy what you are excited about. I think that is most important. If you are excited about it, you will love it. That is for caliber and make. Reading threads on forums helps you learn and get excited, but in the end buy what won't leave your mind. 90% of the time you won't regret it!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd look at weatherby vangaurds or some of the new model 70's if you were to upping the budget a little bit. But R Elk said it best. If you're excited for something and you can't get it out of your head, go ahead and purchase it so that it may never leave your grasp, neither physical nor your mind's.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think that you can do a lot better than teh American for that price range. I am very fond of the Savage and like both Vortex and Nikon for the glass. 
For the same reasons Random likes teh 06 I would recommend the 300 WSM. Short action, not a belted magnum, similarish ballistics to the 300 win mag and very manageable recoil. I shoot teh Savage 16 and teh recoil feels the same to me as my son's 7mm-08 with brake off. If you could hold off a few months and save just a little more I think you would be much happier with a slightly better quality rifle. I really like Savage, but the accuracy really turns on with teh Accustock and those start at about $600 or so. That would still leave you with the option of a Vortex Viper HS Inot the long range version) if you shop it right. Cabelas had those for like $329. I was blown away by the accuracy of the savage, 1/3rd the size of a pattern as compared to two different 700's I had for just a little more money.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Optics/Riflescopes|/pc/104792580/c/104752080/sc/104535180/Vortexreg-Viperreg-HS-30mm-Riflescopes/1394449.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Friflescopes%2Fvortex%2F_%2FN-1100246%2B4294749857%2FNe-4294749857%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104535180%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104792580%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bax* said:


> Soooo.... how bout you hold off on this purchase and buy that nice shotgun you are hoping for?


Already ordered the Weatherby SA-08 Deluxe 12 gauge from a local gun shop... wanted to get my rifle setup now as well because guns/optics are on sale for the next little while


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

650 yards! How dare you talk like that. Haven't you heard that such things are frowned upon by some around this establishment? People are going to associate you with the likes of Longbow and myself. Not good if you want to collect a record number of "likes" for your profile.-------SS


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

My father has the 300 WSM in his vanguard and he loves it! Except, it is harding to find top notch ammo for it under $55 a box. So that's why I decided on the .308 because I can easily find the same top notch ammo for about $35 a box and it has similar velocity/power. When I say top notch I am talking about either Hornady's red tipped bullets or winchester silver tipped bullets(can't remember the names of each)

Hell, I've shot cow elk with a .270 with 130 grain bullet at 510 yards and it dropped! 

I have experience with Nikon's BDC and I think it is amazing so that is why I picked it over other makers like the leupold CDS(CDS is too complicated for hunting purposes in my opinion). But im.open to suggestions! 

But I want a gun that all I have to do is shoot a few rounds right before elk/deer season opens to make sure the gun is on and then go hunt with it, then put it in the safe for the next 9 months then do it all over again. Honestly I just don't exactly enjoy shooting rifles and just use them as a utilitarian tool to only kill, not shoot for fun. Thats why I am getting a nice weatherby shotgun to shoot all year long!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> 650 yards! How dare you talk like that. Haven't you heard that such things are frowned upon by some around this establishment? People are going to associate you with the likes of Longbow and myself. Not good if you want to collect a record number of "likes" for your profile.-------SS


I've been shooting elk/deer out past 500 yards since I was 15 and im not about to stop!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Brace yourself...........


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The 30-06 has a 100 fps advantage over the 308 but the 308 does have significantly less recoil. After owning a 30-06 for 15yrs I still ended up buying a 308 as well. To say that the 2 rounds would do better or worse on game would be pretty hard to describe. Both of the cartridges are very balanced and consistent. If you are going to go with a synthetic stock which I am pretty sure your budget limits you to. I would highly recommend the Weatherby Vangaurd. IMO the ruger american just has a little too hard of plastic for my taste. 

The rubbery bounce of the Vangaurd just gives me the warm and cozy feeling of accuracy. I guess the one of the most important factors is how you handle recoil. Do you flinch when you shoot?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dodge360 said:


> My father has the 300 WSM in his vanguard and he loves it! Except, it is harding to find top notch ammo for it under $55 a box. So that's why I decided on the .308 because I can easily find the same top notch ammo for about $35 a box and it has similar velocity/power. When I say top notch I am talking about either Hornady's red tipped bullets or winchester silver tipped bullets(can't remember the names of each)
> 
> Hell, I've shot cow elk with a .270 with 130 grain bullet at 510 yards and it dropped!
> 
> ...


Hornady Superperformance. Guessing you mean the SST. The other is the Winchester Ballistic Silvertip.

If you aren't shooting a ton, I wouldn't limit cal by price per box. Sounds like a box might last you more than a year. A box lasts me less than an hour...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't speak to the .308 in particular nor the Ruger American...I did just buy and use that same Nikon scope this year though. It's a great scope, one I would not hesitate to buy again.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I think you've got a pretty good scope picked out - I've got a Monarch on my 25-06 and a Buckmaster on my .223 . I think they are great for the money, although I do prefer a different BDC style. I'm just not a huge fan of the circles- I prefer the solid holdover lines (like the vortex bcd).

I'll echo what RandomElk said- Don't let us talk you out of a rifle that you're excited about! That's definitely the most important thing.

I agree with others, while the Ruger may have fairly good reviews, I think there are better out there for the money. I'd take a good look at the Tikka T3. Those things just plain shoot with pretty boring regularity!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dodge360 said:


> My father has the 300 WSM in his vanguard and he loves it! Except, it is harding to find top notch ammo for it under $55 a box. So that's why I decided on the .308 because I can easily find the same top notch ammo for about $35 a box and it has similar velocity/power. When I say top notch I am talking about either Hornady's red tipped bullets or winchester silver tipped bullets(can't remember the names of each)
> 
> Hell, I've shot cow elk with a .270 with 130 grain bullet at 510 yards and it dropped!
> 
> ...











You sir, are weird! Somthin' ain't right with you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

longbow said:


> You sir, are weird! Somthin' ain't right with you.


I know number of hunters like this. They only shoot a box of ammo every 5 or 6 years if that and can afford factory ammo shooting premium bullets out of it.

I haven't been like that since I got out of high school. I personally think that a person should shoot every rifle that they own at least a couple hundred times a year, that is unless the rifle is a family heirloom and then you may just want to clean it a couple of times a year.

Now I need to get back to my reloading for next summer.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

longbow said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > My father has the 300 WSM in his vanguard and he loves it! Except, it is harding to find top notch ammo for it under $55 a box. So that's why I decided on the .308 because I can easily find the same top notch ammo for about $35 a box and it has similar velocity/power. When I say top notch I am talking about either Hornady's red tipped bullets or winchester silver tipped bullets(can't remember the names of each)
> ...


Didnt say I wouldnt shoot a rifle for fun. Just not a huge fan of shooting rifles, much rather blow up some random targets and clay pigeons with my 12 gauge semi! 25 shells for $6.50 vs $50 for the rifle. I shoot about 500 shells a year just for fun with my shotgun and another 200 shells while hunting.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dodge360 said:


> Didnt say I wouldnt shoot a rifle for fun. Just not a huge fan of shooting rifles, much rather blow up some random targets and clay pigeons with my 12 gauge semi! 25 shells for $6.50 vs $50 for the rifle. I shoot about 500 shells a year just for fun with my shotgun and another 200 shells while hunting.


OK. I accept your reply. Welcome to the fold. PS, you need to start reloading. It will shave your ammo costs from $50 to nill. Keep shooting buddy!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

longbow said:


> OK. I accept your reply. Welcome to the fold. PS, you need to start reloading. It will shave your ammo costs from $50 to nill. Keep shooting buddy!


I don't know if reloading makes it much cheaper at all. I know that I can shoot a lot more by reloading than I could if I was purchasing ammo off of the shelf. That also goes for shotgun shells also. Once you have the hulls it is pennies on the dollar, so instead of spending $6.50 for a box of shells it turns out to less than a dollar.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Depending on what bullet you chose you should be able to reload pretty much any rifle shell for under a buck once you get set up. That price will go up by .25-.30 if you shoot super premium bullets.-------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Critter said:


> I don't know if reloading makes it much cheaper at all. I know that I can shoot a lot more by reloading than I could if I was purchasing ammo off of the shelf. That also goes for shotgun shells also. Once you have the hulls it is pennies on the dollar, so instead of spending $6.50 for a box of shells it turns out to less than a dollar.


I first wanted to get into loading because I thought I'd be saving money as well... I constantly found myself trying out different powders, picking up a box or two of bullets, primers, etc..... I have definitely saved money - especially with my 270 WSM - Barnes TSX factory ammo ran about $50/20 rounds and I loaded the same ammo for roughly $30/20 rounds. I'd say I spend more money shooting now, but the VOLUME of shooting I do per year has increased dramatically. More trigger time is never a bad thing!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

After spending some time with some velocity/energy charts, I am leaning more towards a 7mm mag or .338 instead of a .308. Any other calibers I should consider?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dodge360 said:


> After spending some time with some velocity/energy charts, I am leaning more towards a 7mm mag


This^^^


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > After spending some time with some velocity/energy charts, I am leaning more towards a 7mm mag
> ...


Just curious, do you hunt with a 7mm mag? If so, what bullet grain size do you use? Because whatever caliber I pick, I want to end up shooting either 150, 165 or 180 grain


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have hunted with some form of a 7MM magnum for about 20 years. Currently I own a 280 Ackley, a 7MM Dakota, and a 7MM STW. I shoot 160 Nosler Accubonds in all three for hunting and often shoot 162 Hornady A-Max bullets for target. In the past I have hunted and taken game with many different combinations of bullets and bullet weights. All have worked well. I would suggest premium bullets for use on big game with any load that shoots more than about 3100 FPS. I would not be afraid to take on any big game animal on this continent with a big 7 shooting premium bullets.......yes even big bears.---------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For the 7mm Rem mag bullets in the 165 grain range is all you need for any animal in Utah or the US. I have hunted with one for over 30 years shooting 150-160 grain bullets and haven't lost a animal yet or even had a very long tracking job. 

A .308 180 grains is about max for them. They perform better with the 160 grain bullets but when I was hunting with my 30-06 all I ever shot out of it was 150 grain bullets with very good results. I did purchase some 125 grain rounds once and they worked wonders on coyotes. 

On your list you have the .338 Win mag, now this will put a hurt on your shoulder so if you don't plan on shooting it a lot and getting used to the recoil I would advise against it. I shoot a .340 Weatherby mag and love it, but then the recoil doesn't bother me. For the .338 calibers look at the 225 grain bullets. I reload 225 grain Barnes TSX bullets in my .340 at 3000 fps and they have done the job on everything that I have shot with it with one shot kills on elk, deer, bear, and antelope.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I shoot a variety of bullets. Most recently the Berger 168gr VLD. It seems to like bullets from 150-170 a ton, accuracy fades a bit with the 175's that I have tried so far. 

I shot my elk this year just under 300 yards, behind the shoulder where you want it. 1 shot, made it about 15 yards with massive blood pools along the way.

I really want to try the Accubond 160's! I have a feeling they will work really well in my rifle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> ... and a 7MM STW. I shoot 160 Nosler Accubonds in all three for hunting


+1

My 7STW has the sweetest load with a 160grn Accubond @3200fps.

-DallanC


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Springville Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ... and a 7MM STW. I shoot 160 Nosler Accubonds in all three for hunting
> ...


Found those bullets... were about $65 at cabelas. Thats more than I was wanting to spend per box. Was thinking more along the lines of Hornaday GMX or ST in 300 Win Mag


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Reach into that moldy wallet of yours and pry out a couple more of those crispy notes. You'll really love Accubonds. Load up 50 of those babies and you're set for awhile.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dodge360 said:


> Found those bullets... were about $65 at cabelas. Thats more than I was wanting to spend per box. Was thinking more along the lines of Hornaday GMX or ST in 300 Win Mag


Reload those bad boys... dont buy the fully loaded Nosler Custom stuff. I think I paid $31 for the last box of 160s I bought.

-DallanC


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > Found those bullets... were about $65 at cabelas. Thats more than I was wanting to spend per box. Was thinking more along the lines of Hornaday GMX or ST in 300 Win Mag
> ...


Have zero experience reloading.. have thought about reloading 12 guage shells due to the high volume I shoot but I would only be shooting my rifle during hunting and occasional target pratically


----------

